# Google Now is down...



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

At least in the area. Is it down for you?


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Bungle said:


> At least in the area. Is it down for you?


Yep, same for me. I'm in Boston.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

I am getting a message saying that I cannot connect to Google's servers.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

Down in TN as well. I've spent 20 min trying to fix it thinking my rom had an issue. Lol glad i finally checked here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Anybody else getting this tonight?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caifan805 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes...same here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## makatram (Oct 25, 2011)

Its driving me nuts

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skielbasa (Sep 26, 2011)

I think it's an issue with Google Now, I saw in another thread that it's down (and sure enough I checked and it was down for me too).

Sent from my Pink Unicorn Powered LTE Galaxy Nexus


----------



## methyl (Jul 31, 2011)

Good to know I'm not only one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## insanedeth (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, seems to only be effecting Google now for me though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STBXXL (Mar 30, 2012)

Same here


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Man. I was freaking out. Glad it's not just me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep.....me to

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Come oooooon big meaningful update!









wishful thinking.


----------



## kafka (Sep 2, 2011)

Same problem here, for Google Now and Latitude.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

jpin321 said:


> Down in TN as well. I've spent 20 min trying to fix it thinking my rom had an issue. Lol glad i finally checked here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ditto lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

I imagine this is happening to everyone....Google has caused a shitstorm!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

Happening here as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

Upgraded the kernel and thought that was the cause. It was also driving me nuts. I wiped cache and rebooted. Glad I decided to check the forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was having this issues when listening to power amp I thought I was getting hacked ! D;

•_•


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhh budddddddddddddy. Lol. Their probably finding out who has a rooted nexus on Verizon and are going to self destruct our devices haha. Jk but yeah I was getting the error too.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, I was afraid something was wrong with the phone I just got! Glad (kinda) to see its not just me. I bet they are upgrading some server stuff and didn't tell us lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmims (Aug 7, 2011)

Whew! That's a load off my shoulders...


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

*Raises hand*

Same issue here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wassct (Feb 7, 2012)

Me too, glad I found this thread, thought is was an issue with my device.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes! Same thing! On jbsourcery! I was about to start a thread about this as well! Everything works fine though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

guess i found the thread to follow tonight. been having this problem for about past hour


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep noticed this issue when I was at the gym. Thought it was an issue with me using Play Music but I guess not because it was still streaming fine.


----------



## dimonsf2 (Feb 3, 2012)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Getting it as well...Was about to flash a new rom because of it LOL


----------



## kwips (Oct 22, 2011)

Me too, on the Gnex and the N7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

http://phandroid.com/2012/09/19/google-sign-in-error-causing-mass-panic-in-the-android-community/


----------



## toby1064 (Jul 8, 2012)

Down in Hawaii.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry for all the recent threads...but I seem to be having some troubles...

I keep getting a triangle popping up in my status bar saying "sign in error" - [email protected], I try to sign in and it immediately fails. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Having the same thing here on Euroskank nightly.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yup, was wondering what was going on, I actually just reinstalled another ROM and saw it then decided to check here-- bad idea.. Shoulda checked first.


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

There are currently Google server issues on all android phones. Hold tight, I'm sure it will be corrected soon

http://phandroid.com/2012/09/19/google-sign-in-error-causing-mass-panic-in-the-android-community/


----------



## nilsonf (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad it's not just me. Thought I was having an issue with my phone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Nydalxy (Oct 1, 2011)

Good to know it's not just me. I flashed a rom and it started popping up so I thought something went wrong.


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

was SO close to wiping and flashing another rom...lol. thanks for starting this thread


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully Google fixes this soon.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes. I was about to change my password. I didn't get what was going on because Maps updated on its own just now.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Same as everyone. I'm sure it'll be fixed by morning.


----------



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/09/19/psa-its-not-just-you-google-now-servers-are-currently-down-only-affects-jelly-bean-devices/


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Been staring at this for about 3-4 hours now....every time I reboot the phone it has a little ! inside a triangle at the top and when I click on it, this comes up. I tried wiping all my caches and fixing permissions to be safe but still there..


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I was getting that too, haven't got one in a while... granted I haven't rebooted in a while

* Verizon AOKP GS3 *


----------



## cr1ms0nscyth3 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm getting the same thing. I'm thinking it might be google now because everything else except that is working right now.


----------



## sorullo_xgrx (May 5, 2012)

Would think its the latest Google map update ... which as the new and improve search sync feature

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

cr1ms0nscyth3 said:


> I'm getting the same thing. I'm thinking it might be google now because everything else except that is working right now.


Word, yup Google Now isnt working here either.

Yet my signal bars are blue, google syncing is working fine, etc etc


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. this little blip caused "mass panic" on my end for sure. I had just updated to a new nightly and started having issues, so then of course i made them worse, so back to stock and then back to the rom i started the night out with. what a h00t.


----------



## sorullo_xgrx (May 5, 2012)

Never mind Google Now

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Gonna be a late night for some Google employees..


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mass panic for me too. A couple weeks ago someone got my credit card number somehow and when I saw the error I thought I was getting hacked, or something like that. Thank god that's not the case

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Baseball scores just popped back up for me, seems to be fine. What about you guys?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmysdg (Jun 28, 2011)

Back to normal now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Ughhh.....I'm getting it too on AOKP build 2. Let's post what we're running...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep. All seems to be working again. It's so strange when something like that happens with Google! Haha.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gotcha, thanks guys


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh well back in action and now the googlers can go to bed lol.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a relief,I thought someone hacked my Google account.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

